# Excellent song



## RabidAlien (Jul 13, 2008)

Check out this Youtube vid....student of WW1 or not, its FRIKKING EMOTIONAL!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3pU7rsim3E_


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep excellent song RB. If your interested mate check out this well known song about the Vietnem war.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urtiyp-G6jY_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent RB...

Great one from you too Wildcat!


----------

